# Turbo S color



## bugnut (Jan 9, 2002)

I cannot decide which color I like the best, so I am interested in everyone else's opinion.
Thanks!


----------



## GreenBeetle (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Turbo S color (bugnut)*

I beleive that PLATINUM GRAY is discontinued....but its a nice color.


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: Turbo S color (GreenBeetle)*

Huh? Platinum Gray was introduced as a _regular production color_ for 2002 on all New Beetles, and has been scheduled for a "delayed introduction" for the Turbo S. In other words, by March-ish, I'm guessing.
On another note, where did Cyber Green come from?







Nice color, but the only way you'll get a Turbo S in that color is by buying one in one of the four colors it comes in and painting it yourself


----------



## bugnut (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: Turbo S color (ASurroca)*

Unless I am being "jerked around", I have orderd a Platinum Gray Turbo S from my dealer. It is in production (and supposedly #1 of that color) and due at port around the second week of March.
Cyber Green is not available on Turbo S - let's stop the fantasies.


----------



## Grady (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: Turbo S color (bugnut)*

As I haven't seen the Platinum Grey in person yet, so I'll say Black. The Reflex silver is nice, but you'd have to polish the wheels up to make them stand out from the paint. And Red'll just get me pulled over (more).


----------



## molior (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: Turbo S color (bugnut)*

If you can't get platinum grey, get red. Perfect color for the S, looks great


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Turbo S color (ASurroca)*

I live here in San Diego and have seen one on the road allready back in November or december. The only Turbo S i've seen so far out on the road. It came up behind me and and the first thing I noticed about it was that it was a new color. It was almost a dead ringer for the old Mercedes Anthracite that my mom used to have on her 83 300 SD. That was the most tasteful color combination on those cars in my opinion. I really liked it on the NB. The turbo S I saw had black interior, but I would order gray if it were me because it reminds me of that classy old Mercedes combination. Now if they would only add Burled walnut trim.


----------



## Grady (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: Turbo S color (CarLuvrSD)*

The Turbo S is only available with a Black Leather interior with silver-grey inserts. It looks super sharp.


----------



## GreenFelix00 (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: Turbo S color (bugnut)*

The black Turbo S looks the best! I say get black!







-Paul http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bugnut (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: Turbo S color (GreenFelix00)*

Okay gang, 
I"ve just returnd from the Detroit Auto Show!! They had two Turbo S Beetles on display. One Reflex Silver and one Platinum Gray!! Hands down, the Gray is super sharp. So I am patiently waiting for my Platinum Gray to arrive in March. 
The new wrench in the matter is that the Display Turbo S Beetles had the smaller solid headrests (black with silver stitching) and not the ring-style headrests that I saw at the dealer. I prefer the smaller solid style and I sure hope that mine arrives that way. Anyone else out there seen different headrest? Please report.


[Modified by bugnut, 12:36 PM 1-21-2002]


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: Turbo S color (GreenFelix00)*

riviera blue must be made for the turbo s


----------



## bugnut (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: Turbo S color (Brown E)*

Sorry, Brown E
As much as I believe there should be a "blue" (Riviera or Lagoon) Turbo S, the car only comes in Black, Red, Platinum Gray and Reflex Silver.








Probably next year (2003)


----------



## schleppy (Nov 19, 2000)

*Re: Turbo S color (bugnut)*

Mmm, platinum grey.
I saw both a turbo S and a turbo in that color. VERY nice...
Almost painted my rabbit that color...


----------



## bugnut (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: Turbo S color (schleppy)*

Just curious schleppy, where did you see the Platinum Gray Turbo S?


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: Turbo S color (bugnut)*

Alright whose the idiots that voted for the beetle being for girlies and queer?


----------



## -=VdubGuY=- (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Turbo S color (Brown E)*

BLACK defenatly...Here are our cars..


----------



## bugnut (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: Turbo S color (-=VdubGuY=-)*

Very nice! I like the black too. I am getting my friend's digital camera so that I can take some pics of my Platinum Gray.
Dave, what about putting the Monte Carlo alloys from your GTI on the Turbo S. Wouldn't that look great!?! Would be fun to swap them on one side and see how it looks (wink, wink)


[Modified by bugnut, 8:34 AM 2-23-2002]


----------



## -=VdubGuY=- (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Turbo S color (bugnut)*

Yeah, she wants to do that. The Turbo S is my Fiance's and the GTI is mine. I dont like the rims on the Beetle, so as soon as I get new rims she can have the monte carlo's


----------



## Dubmage (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: Turbo S color (-=VdubGuY=-)*

I just bought a new Turbo S in silver and it is one great looking car in that color, inside and out. 
Very distinctive.


----------



## SVOno5oh (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: Turbo S color (Dubmage)*

My wife and I recently traded our '01 Jetta for an '02 Silver turbo S. She said the silver makes the grill stand out better than the black, and I really liked the way it matched the interior like the snap ones do. Silver and silver just seems right.
Ours came with the big O ring head rests! I hate them! It's the only thing about the car I hate. I much prefer the ones from our Jetta. I can't ever lay my head back and relax in the passenger seat now with the new head rests. You also can't put the seat forward with the headrest raised. It hits the roof! 
Here are the pics.
http://www.mcagraphix.com/beetle/beetle.htm 
We took some more in the daylight. I'll get them up soon. There are over at newbeetle.org too.


----------



## -=VdubGuY=- (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Turbo S color (SVOno5oh)*

http://web.tampabay.rr.com/veedubs/Pics/ 
Here are more pictures of our cars, there are some more of the inside also.


----------



## vortexblue (Jan 27, 2001)

*Re: Turbo S color (SVOno5oh)*

You could trade those headrests away in a heartbeat. The golf/ jetta crowd are dying for them.
Go to the classifieds and take a look, I'd say trade your headrests for theirs and $100... supply and demand!


----------



## -=VdubGuY=- (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Turbo S color (vortexblue)*

I can ust swap them on my GTI!


----------



## bugnut (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: Turbo S color (-=VdubGuY=-)*

vdubguy,
Would you mind trying it out and letting us know what you think? Let us know if they indeed fit/work correctly and look good. Check to see if the rear headrests swap too! Would you miss the grey stitching if you swapped (the only difference).
The New Beetle Turbo S models on display at the VW stand (Detroit Auto Show) all had the Jetta/GTI style headrests with grey stitching. The whole package looked much better. The rear headrests sat lower and looked better to me.

[Modified by bugnut, 9:03 AM 3-1-2002]


[Modified by bugnut, 9:03 AM 3-1-2002]


----------



## -=VdubGuY=- (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Turbo S color (bugnut)*

Yeah, I will try to swap them out today...You want me to take the Turbo S headrest and put them in my GTI. Correct? Or do you want me to put the GTI's in the TURBO S? Let me know I will do it and take some pics for you.


----------



## turbo~dub~girl (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Turbo S color (bugnut)*

to my dissappointment i went to the dealership in alabama last night and saw a turbo s...omg...serra vw has a turbo s...so me and my boyfriend had to go look at it...i wanted a jetta...but im really interested in beetles now...their so cute...i want a snap orange one but rare only 2000 made in the us and i wanted a vapor blue (baby blue) but only 2000 were released...i really want a baby blue one...its bad a$$...they r soo cute! but i dont think i will find one...or an orange one...the stiching and seats and insdie of the snap orange are awesome...
if i dont get a rare one i wanna get a blue lagoon....i am a big jetta fan...but beetle has changed my mind...hehe...going to the dealership hopefully today to test drive the car im going to get...my boyfriend has a 2002 gti its siver and nice as hell...it has some mods done to it...hes getting a down pipe next....i wanna get chipped and get other mods done to it...i like the reflex silver so if u get one the inside of the reflex silver is nice...the gear shift, the emergency break, and the stearing wheel, i think only the reflex has the audi gear shift....good luck! help me find a orange or vapor blue beetle!!


----------



## bludden (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Turbo S color (turbo~dub~girl)*

I saw a Platinum turbo beetle at the store a couple of nights ago, and decided I would pick that over Red (my current color, car coming next week!) But the dealer says that it will not be here until summer or LATE summer. Does anyone have any definitive answer on when this color will be available on the Turbo S?
We have a Black and a Silver Turbo S at the dealer, and neither of them really did it for me. Besides, black is So hard to keep clean!


----------



## -=VdubGuY=- (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Turbo S color (turbo~dub~girl)*

Get the turbo S, you know your boyfriend is going to try to race you in his GTi ( I do it to my Fiance' all the time) If you do the same mods as him you will beat him hands down


----------



## -=VdubGuY=- (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Turbo S color (-=VdubGuY=-)*

My Fiance' works for VW and says that it might be a month or so before that color comes out.


----------



## DannyNewton (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Turbo S color (bludden)*

I just sold the very first turbo 's' we had to special order it a couple months back so if you are interested let me know im in so cal!!!!!!1


----------



## DannyNewton (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Turbo S color (DannyNewton)*

in fact if you call me today i can order you one it shouldnt take to long to arrive my manager has some good connections with VoA area Reps!!!! let me know!!!!!


----------



## DannyNewton (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Turbo S color (DannyNewton)*

and yes it was Platinum Grey


----------



## -=VdubGuY=- (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Turbo S color (DannyNewton)*

Damn salesman and there three sperate posts for three sentances.


----------



## bugnut (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: Turbo S color (-=VdubGuY=-)*

I was looking for you to put the GTI's into the Turbo S, as I have a Turbo S and like the solid headrests over the ring-type.
THANKS!!


----------



## bugnut (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: Turbo S color (bludden)*

bludden,
I am driving a PG Turbo S. It was delivered (along with another one) on 2/20 to the dealer. Don't believe the car salesman!! They do exist, and all have been produced and are in route (although they are limited in number!).
Good Luck
PS: WORTH THE WAIT!!!


----------



## bludden (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Turbo S color (bugnut)*

I'm supposed to go the dealer today and show my wife the ones they have there (black and silver). She is not as big a fan of red as I am (have not owned a red car since my 86 CRX Si) and would welcome an alternative more then myself. I will pass this along to my salesguy, who is also a member of our local VW club here in Charlotte.
Thanks for the feedback!
Brian
quote:[HR][/HR]bludden,
I am driving a PG Turbo S. It was delivered (along with another one) on 2/20 to the dealer. Don't believe the car salesman!! They do exist, and all have been produced and are in route (although they are limited in number!).
Good Luck
PS: WORTH THE WAIT!!![HR][/HR]​


----------



## turbo~dub~girl (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Turbo S color (-=VdubGuY=-)*

omg i am sold to the turbo s.....just gotta find a dealer good enough....my boyfriend bought his from jack ingram.....in montgomery alabama....thats probably when i will go; when we go to the races down there...it will be awesome...i drove the turbo s omg the torque....the inside....ahhhh...gotta get one and gotta get one fast...i wanna make it fast and kick my boyfriends a$$....hehe.....














im sold the dealer drove it off the lot and he loved it...hehe...he didnt know poop about it...i knew more about it than he did....awesome car...i just gotta find a good dealer...what r the colors its available in...i know reflex silver when does the grey come out? and what are the other colors? much help is very appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -=VdubGuY=- (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Turbo S color (bugnut)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I was looking for you to put the GTI's into the Turbo S, as I have a Turbo S and like the solid headrests over the ring-type.
THANKS!![HR][/HR]​Let me know if you want to do that.. I took mine out of the GTI, and dont use them...Maybe I can sell them to you


----------



## turbo~dub~girl (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Turbo S color (-=VdubGuY=-)*

ok v dub guy....i saw a cute beetle last night at the street races...its was yellow and hes friends with my boyfriend we raced just them all night long...its so cute....they want me to get a gli in 2003 when they come out but i dont want to wait that damn long...so im still going for my beetle when i find my dealer...hehe...my boyfriend thinks he can beat me when i get chipped...psssshhh.....yeah ok...lmao he probably could but i dont know if i wanna race him till i get comfortable driving it...lmao.......


----------



## -=VdubGuY=- (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Turbo S color (turbo~dub~girl)*

What does he drive? I drive the GTI VR6 and my Fiance' drives the TURBO S...I am pretty sure I can beat her. But she is stock, I think once she gets chipped she will blow by me


----------



## turbo~dub~girl (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Turbo S color (-=VdubGuY=-)*

a 2002 gti 1.8t its chipped though its fast....beats most of the cars he races...


----------



## bludden (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Turbo S color (bugnut)*

Do you have any pics of your car? My sales rep insistes that they cannot get any Platinum cars. I mentioned you guys and he asked for photo evidence (the internet being what it is I guess I can see his point). You can email them to me at [email protected] or post them here and I will look. 
I hope you can help me!
Brian
90 GTI VR6
Originally from Massachusetts!


----------



## bugnut (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: Turbo S color (bludden)*

Brian,
I will send you pics of my car from the day it arrived at the dealership (along with another pre-sold Platinum Turbo S). That was 2/20/02. 
Since then, I have seen a couple more at other dealers. They are indeed rare, but do exist. Tell your salesperson to complain to the dealership's owner for not "pre-ordering" those cars. I can never get a straight answer as to how the cars are allocated, but it does appear that the dealer requests them, and then VW allocates them based on CSR, sales records, etc.
hopefully, you'll see them soon!
Steve



[Modified by bugnut, 8:31 AM 3-7-2002]


----------



## maschinenvolkg60 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: Turbo S color (bugnut)*

i voted for # 5 it sounds like your boyfriend is a sissy , you should just screw 'jack ingram' and take your boyfriend's beetle and make him buy a man's car


----------



## turbo~dub~girl (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Turbo S color (maschinenvolkg60)*

wonders if u r refering to me? my boyfriend dont drive a beetle if ur talking to me its a 2002 1.8t gti


----------



## maschinenvolkg60 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: Turbo S color (turbo~dub~girl)*

quote:[HR][/HR]omg i am sold to the turbo s.....just gotta find a dealer good enough....my boyfriend bought his from jack ingram.....in montgomery alabama....thats probably when i will go; when we go to the races down there...it will be awesome...i drove the turbo s omg the torque....the inside....ahhhh...gotta get one and gotta get one fast...i wanna make it fast and kick my boyfriends a$$....hehe.....














im sold the dealer drove it off the lot and he loved it...hehe...he didnt know poop about it...i knew more about it than he did....awesome car...i just gotta find a good dealer...what r the colors its available in...i know reflex silver when does the grey come out? and what are the other colors? much help is very appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







[HR][/HR]​ from your post i assumed he drove a beetle







sorry


----------



## waynewright (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: Turbo S color (bugnut)*

All of the new beetles I have seen in Platinum Grey have been blotchy. I believe this is why they
delayed it on the Turbo S. I went with Reflex Silver after falling in love with it at the San Jose Auto Show. I believe the lighter color looks great with the matching silver wheels (which really grow on you) and the two tone interior.


----------



## 18TurboS (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: Turbo S color (waynewright)*

i bought my turbo S in black...i think its the nicest looking combination out there...the black color compliments the interior really nice, plus it would look vicious on the 19 inch racinghart c-2's i wanna get


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Turbo S color (bludden)*

Hey BLUDDEN...
To help give your [oh so knowledgable] dealer an idea of how limited these cars are, this was info shared on the NewBug listserve a few weeks back:
Out of every 10 Turbo-S New Beetles produced;
---3 will be Red;
---3 will be Black;
---3 will be Reflex Silver;
---*1* will be Platinum Gray!
YIKES! Get one if you can!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ~*VdubGiRL*~ (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: Turbo S color (18TurboS)*

Actually Silver is the highest produced color with 2/3 of them being silver the rest is split with red and black... and very few Platinums...
I think Black looks best... Silver doesnt match well with the alloys..the silvers are too different and the the color being brought through to the inside clashes with the matte aluminum finish...
Thats just my opinion though


----------



## Iago (Mar 11, 2002)

Here are some pictures of the Platinum Grey Turbo S...


----------



## bugnut (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: Turbo S color (~*VdubGiRL*~)*

I agree, in that I thought the Black looked best overal complimenting the interior very nicely. However, I held out for Platinum Grey. If you're going to spend the money for a limited edition, why not get the most limited! Besides, there are so few Platinum Beetles in any trim level, that people really notice it.
Fortunaltely, we have many dealers in our area, as well as a Port of Entry, so I was able to pit a couple of dealers against each other for a PG. I ended up paying less than $600 over invoice!
Of course, typical for VW, they'll rpobably over-produce the Platinum NEXT YEAR! Remeber the Silver Beetles of '98 and '99?
my .02


----------



## SatanX2112 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: Turbo S color (bugnut)*

It's a VW, its gotta be black


----------



## bludden (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Turbo S color (Iago)*

Thank you for all your help. Today I just got back home with my new PG Turbo S! Thanks to Phil Teves at Scott VW in Providence Rhode Island, getting the car could not have been any easier.
Yesterday I left home and drove to the Charlotte airport, and rented a car. I drove for 3 hours to the Raleigh airport, where I turned the car in (a brand new Eclipse, dork clear tail lenses stock!) and cought SouthWest to Providence via Baltimore (Charlotte fares were 500-600$; Raleigh was 130!).
Phil picked me up at the airport and drove me to the dealership, a small building thats typical of the dealer buildings of the 70s and 80s. Phil was "into" Vws and we got to share some thoughts about the brand on the way. Once there we did the paperwork which took all of 15 minutes (if that), and then Phil did the sales turnover demo. I knew most of it but learned a few things (the rotating cupholder is cool!) and after a test drive and a picture, I was off....right into a Providence traffic jam. But it cleared and I actually made good time. I left Providence at 4PM, and was in New York by 7 or so, not bad during rush hour traffic! I got a little depressed driving on the NJ Turnpike, as my favorite sight, the WTC, was really and truly gone. The 2 searchlights were going, and let me tell you they were quite powerful!
I drove to Southern NJ and spent the night at a Super 8. The next morning I woke up early on my own, so I was out the door before 6AM. God was it cold! Those heated seats were perfect! The gas station I stopped at even had a full service guy, which is not found in Charlotte. 
Nine hours later I wound up here in Charlotte. My driving impressions:
I am coming out of a GTI-VR6 ('98). Although I don't feel this car IS faster (I've done a couple of mods to the VR6) it FEELS faster. The turbo whine is there, but not annoying. Actually I really like it! Once I got used to the 6 speed it was fantastic. On the highway if traffic slows a bit, but not a lot, downshifting into fifth is completely natural and works well. Passing power is great. Handling feels confident, but I would not push it as far as my Bilstein/Neuspeed equipped GTI. Much better that my GTI stock though.
Seats were fantastic. The whole trip (800 and something miles) I did not feel fatigued. The headrest was pretty useless to me though. I'll need Golf rests I think. The side bolsters were perfect, and the height adjustment is MUCH better than the catapult on my 98.
A lot of people have dissed the interior lighting change. I did not have a real problem, but I have not driven a blue/purple lit car much so I can't really comment on that. Easy to read though, and the red lighting on the center console looked cool.
The multiple 12v connections were nice as I had my MP3 portable CD player jacked into the cassette deck as well as my cell phone.
My biggest question right now is what to do with the girlie flower vase (the dealer actually put artificial flowers in it!).
OK heres some pics:


----------



## bugnut (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: Turbo S color (bludden)*

bludden,
Congrats on your new TS!! I am glad that everything worked out for you, and that Phil was accomodating. My friend Marc called him on that same car. He was selling it at full sticker, but Marc found another dealer just outside of Boston that gave him a $650 discount and a free CD Changer. When I bought my car, there was another dealer with a PGTS and I pit the two dealers against each other for my business, so I got a great deal at $595.00 over invoice.
Enjoy your new baby!
I am loving my TS. I have added some very minor mods like the Aluminum "shorty" antenna, the euro headlamp switch and cancelled my DRLs (New Dimensions), the auto-dim rearview mirror and sunglass holder (parts4vw.com), the heavy duty rubber floor mats and sunroof wind deflector (vw parts dept.) and re-installed the CD Changer from my totalled 2000 Cabrio :-(
Mcagraphix.com is making me red inserts for all of my VW logos (front and rear, wheel center caps and steering wheel) and I am going to paint the insert to the "S" on the rear decklid red. Next up will be to paint the calipers red and order another "Delta X" rim and tire for my spare.
On there way, are new "vanity" plates that read: NSECT
Patiently waiting for the annual BSVWOC "dust off" cruise on April 27th. If you're in the Boston area, you must attend! You can e-mail me for more info.
And, of course, the NY Auto Show is next week! Will there be a surprise showing of the NBCabrio? Not likely, but here's hoping.
Happy Buggin!


----------



## smi2710 (Sep 6, 2001)

*Re: Turbo S color (bludden)*

bludden- you mind loking in door at the paint code i have gotten to different ones for platnium grey and i want to make sure i get the color i want before my painter sprays the car down


----------



## bludden (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Turbo S color (smi2710)*

If you still need that code email me at [email protected] and I will get it for you. Your post read as April 4th but the board showed your post being from the 14th.
Brian


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Turbo S color (bludden)*

My local VW dealer just got a turbo S in, but black! aahhh I already wanted Platnium, and now I find out it's rare?! D'oh! It's killing me not to go over there and test it out, because I won't graduate college for another year and I don't think I can take the pressure!
I already looked at it once today, I think I will check it out again to see what kind of headrests it has.


----------



## NYNBTS (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Turbo S color (MGQ)*

Checking out the headrest aye








Any excuse to get near it. Go for it get in, drive it. It won't bite, well maybe!


----------



## heilooVW (May 18, 1999)

*Link to Pic of Azul Aquarious*

I only see the green in this string ... Below link is to picture I took of Azul Aquarious NB in Oaxaca about a month ago in Oaxaca .. car owner worked in robotics at VW factory Puebla and said this was first off line of the color .. Phil Teves of Scott VW says the color will only be available on convertible ..


----------



## heilooVW (May 18, 1999)

*Me Lame .. the link*

the link: http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/beetle_boy_99/vwp?.dir=/Oax2Seattle2002&.srch%26.view=t


----------



## SatanX2112 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: Me Lame .. the link (heilooVW)*

Ummm....thats not a Turbo S....


----------

